# Which color film do you prefer and why?  Velvia v Provia and Ektar v Portra v Superia



## WhiteRaven22

I'm interested in hearing what differences other people see in these films, as well as which they prefer and why.

Velvia vs. Provia
and
Ektar vs. Portra vs. Superia


Also, (as an afterthought) could someone please explain the difference between 100 and 100F to me?


----------



## Danmunro_nz

I have never shot Velvia or Provia so cannot comment on those two. I have a box of Ektachrome E100G in the freezer that I have been shooting occasionally, it's a great film it has nice rich colours. 

I like both Ektar and Portra, both have their strengths, Portra is brilliant for people shots, Ektar not so much, but it's magic for landscapes, I've heard it works well for long exposures too. 

Fuji superia is a good day to day film. I have taken some of my best shots with it. I recently used some for long exposures at night and it works great, also no awful digital noise like my DSLR, just a small amount of grain.


----------



## gsgary

Have you tried Agfa Precisa ( it is said to be provia 100) but cheaper
Agfa Precisa







This is Fuji Superia 200 (just discontinued) shame


----------



## WhiteRaven22

I may have to look into some of the agfa stuff.  I haven't tried any of their stuff before.


----------



## webestang64

I'm a Fuji 400 Superia fan.  I've enlarged 35mm negs of this up to 30x40 in the darkroom and it looks fantastic. I'll scan this stuff with my Noritzu 1800 or Nikon 9000 and it's very nice. 
I used to like the Ektar 125 you could get back in the day, but the new Ektar does nothing for me. Agfa makes good stuff as well, I've shot a few rolls and it looks nice..

On E-6 films, I only shoot those films to cross process in C-41 chemicals (me miss Kodachrome). Kodak E-100 (if you can find it) gives me my favorite effect.

On the difference between 100 and 100F Fuji's...? I myself would shoot a roll of each, same subjects then process at the same lab at the same time. 
Here is a link to 100/100F films......
FUJICHROME Velvia 100F | Fujifilm Global

Just a note.....The customers at my lab shoot the 100F more than the 100.


----------



## WhiteRaven22

Weird.  Superia 400 is the only film I haven't liked so far.  The batch I got was extremely grainy (much more than is expected of 400 speed).  Then again the source I bought it from was extremely questionable and it may have been horribly out of date with little or no refrigeration...  I may have to try another batch.

As for the 100 vs. 100F thing on Velvia and Provia, the best I can figure out from reading the site information is that the "F" versions are supposed to be a very-high-contrast, very-high-color-saturation version.  I haven't tried 100F, but I've shot Velvia 100 and loved it (and yes, I actually get slides back and view them on an old slide projector).  You're probably right in that I may have to try the 100F stuff for myself (along with all the other films on my "to try" list, such as Velvia 50 and T64).


----------



## webestang64

I myself don't mind a little grain, but working so close with C-41 for the last 20 years, I have found ways to slightly reduce grain. Always buy the good stuff from a good source. I have found that is it better to shoot S-400 with-in 2-3 months just before the out-of-date.  Also, VERY important.... make sure your lab still uses control strips to monitor their chemicals.
I also shoot the film rated at 320 ISO. It likes that little over bump. But still make sure your exposures are right on. Any thing underexposed is a total waste, at least to me it is. I just like how rich the colors are with this film.






I do agree with gsgary......no more 200..............


----------



## cgw

"_This is Fuji Supe_r_ia 200 (just discontinued) shame_"

Curious where you saw that Superia 200 is discontinued?


----------



## WhiteRaven22

I know Superia 200 is gone, but Kodak is still making Gold 200, so 200 ISO isn't quite extinct just yet (although I have no idea if Kodak Gold is anywhere near as good as Superia).  Portra also comes in 160, which isn't that far off.

KODAK 35mm Consumer Film
KODAK PROFESSIONAL Films


Edit:

Wait a second!  I just found this on Fujifilm's website:
http://www.fujifilm.com/products/films/color_negative_films/
Are you sure Superia 200 is dead?


----------



## webestang64

I called my distributor and he said .....it's the 36exp rolls that are gone, the 24exp rolls are still being produced, for now.


----------



## cgw

webestang64 said:


> I called my distributor and he said .....it's the 36exp rolls that are gone, the 24exp rolls are still being produced, for now.



Thanks. Always amazes me how "Superia 200 is dead" comments originate when there's no evidence of it on Fujifilm USA or Fujifilm Canada's sites or at retailers. 36 exp rolls died quite some time ago.

Suspect Agfa Precisa is old plain vanilla Fuji Sensia--not Provia. Edge codes never lie.


----------



## gsgary

cgw said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called my distributor and he said .....it's the 36exp rolls that are gone, the 24exp rolls are still being produced, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Always amazes me how "Superia 200 is dead" comments originate when there's no evidence of it on Fujifilm USA or Fujifilm Canada's sites or at retailers. 36 exp rolls died quite some time ago.
> 
> Suspect Agfa Precisa is old plain vanilla Fuji Sensia--not Provia. Edge codes never lie.
Click to expand...


Edge say Fuji RAP


----------



## cgw

gsgary said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called my distributor and he said .....it's the 36exp rolls that are gone, the 24exp rolls are still being produced, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Always amazes me how "Superia 200 is dead" comments originate when there's no evidence of it on Fujifilm USA or Fujifilm Canada's sites or at retailers. 36 exp rolls died quite some time ago.
> 
> Suspect Agfa Precisa is old plain vanilla Fuji Sensia--not Provia. Edge codes never lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Edge say Fuji RAP
Click to expand...


So be it.

And the Superia 200?


----------



## bhop

I like Ektar 100 when i'm shooting slower film.  It's so crisp and smooth.  It almost reminds me of digital sometimes.. but still has that film look.  For 400 speed, I usually alternate between Fuji 400h and Portra 400, depending on which is more expensive when I buy it.. but I think the 400h scans smoother.



webestang64 said:


> I called my distributor and he said .....it's the 36exp rolls that are gone, the 24exp rolls are still being produced, for now.



Freestyle is still selling superia 200, 36 exp... although it's listed as "import"


----------



## webestang64

bhop said:


> I like Ektar 100 when i'm shooting slower film.  It's so crisp and smooth.  It almost reminds me of digital sometimes.. but still has that film look.  For 400 speed, I usually alternate between Fuji 400h and Portra 400, depending on which is more expensive when I buy it.. but I think the 400h scans smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called my distributor and he said .....it's the 36exp rolls that are gone, the 24exp rolls are still being produced, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freestyle is still selling superia 200, 36 exp... although it's listed as "import"
Click to expand...


I'm not a fan of those "import" films. The emulsion is not very consistent, even though it has the same batch number.


----------



## peter27

WhiteRaven22 said:


> I know Superia 200 is gone, but Kodak is still making Gold 200, so 200 ISO isn't quite extinct just yet (although I have no idea if Kodak Gold is anywhere near as good as Superia). Portra also comes in 160, which isn't that far off.
> 
> KODAK 35mm Consumer Film
> KODAK PROFESSIONAL Films
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Wait a second! I just found this on Fujifilm's website:
> Color Negative Films | Fujifilm Global
> Are you sure Superia 200 is dead?



Kodak Gold 200 is quite nice as an all-rounder. I find the reds can come out a bit strong sometimes and that it has a slight reddish cast overall. Easy enough to correct with a cyan filter, though. This was taken with Gold 200 (no corrective filter used):

View attachment 48919


----------



## cgw

webestang64 said:


> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ektar 100 when i'm shooting slower film.  It's so crisp and smooth.  It almost reminds me of digital sometimes.. but still has that film look.  For 400 speed, I usually alternate between Fuji 400h and Portra 400, depending on which is more expensive when I buy it.. but I think the 400h scans smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I called my distributor and he said .....it's the 36exp rolls that are gone, the 24exp rolls are still being produced, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freestyle is still selling superia 200, 36 exp... although it's listed as "import"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of those "import" films. The emulsion is not very consistent, even though it has the same batch number.
Click to expand...


Where do you think Fuji film materials come from???


----------



## gsgary

I'm not keen on imported film, that Kodak, Agfa,Adox and fuji ect. is crap :lmao:


----------



## webestang64

cgw said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ektar 100 when i'm shooting slower film.  It's so crisp and smooth.  It almost reminds me of digital sometimes.. but still has that film look.  For 400 speed, I usually alternate between Fuji 400h and Portra 400, depending on which is more expensive when I buy it.. but I think the 400h scans smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> Freestyle is still selling superia 200, 36 exp... although it's listed as "import"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of those "import" films. The emulsion is not very consistent, even though it has the same batch number.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you think Fuji film materials come from???
Click to expand...


"Import" means they were not made to sell in the US......why? Standards not as high when making the film. I know this because I have worked in photo stores and sold film for 25 years, talking with reps from Kodak and Fuji about their films. Also, many of those "Import" films sit in shipping containers WAY to long. Heat and humidity are not kind to film.
Later after not selling in the country's meant for that film, US distributors can buy the film on the "gray" market.


----------



## webestang64

If you really want to get picky about film emulsion consistency.....buy a brick of "professional" film. That brick of 10 rolls packaged together means all 10 rolls will have the same emulsion batch number.


----------



## webestang64

As B&H says....
Items marked "USA" are imported and/or distributed by the manufacturer or the manufacturers official licensed importer/distributor and are warranted by them. Items marked "Imported" are imported and/or distributed by other entities and are warranted by B&H Photo-Video. "Imported" products do not qualify for manufacturers rebate programs. There is no difference in the item itself.

now that last sentence is misleading. I am told by my Kodak and Fuji reps over the years never to trust "imported" films for my customers due to the lower quality of the film.


----------



## cgw

webestang64 said:


> As B&H says....
> Items marked "USA" are imported and/or distributed by the manufacturer or the manufacturers official licensed importer/distributor and are warranted by them. Items marked "Imported" are imported and/or distributed by other entities and are warranted by B&H Photo-Video. "Imported" products do not qualify for manufacturers rebate programs. There is no difference in the item itself.
> 
> now that last sentence is misleading. I am told by my Kodak and Fuji reps over the years never to trust "imported" films for my customers due to the lower quality of the film.



Urban legend, sorry. You're all but saying Fuji and Kodak knowingly made and sold sub-standard product to unworthy Third World bug eaters while saving the good stuff for their developed world clientele. Both companies made film worldwide under the same conditions. If there was any truth behind what your "reps" told you, wouldn't there be a huge body of complaints sufficient to dissuade B&H from carrying this "junk" film?


----------



## unpopular

Provia. I never liked kodak films, they seem yellow to me, and I hate Velvia's hypr saturated color barf pallet with a passion.

Honestly, I liked the old Sensia the most.


----------



## webestang64

cgw said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As B&H says....
> Items marked "USA" are imported and/or distributed by the manufacturer or the manufacturers official licensed importer/distributor and are warranted by them. Items marked "Imported" are imported and/or distributed by other entities and are warranted by B&H Photo-Video. "Imported" products do not qualify for manufacturers rebate programs. There is no difference in the item itself.
> 
> now that last sentence is misleading. I am told by my Kodak and Fuji reps over the years never to trust "imported" films for my customers due to the lower quality of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban legend, sorry. You're all but saying Fuji and Kodak knowingly made and sold sub-standard product to unworthy Third World bug eaters while saving the good stuff for their developed world clientele. Both companies made film worldwide under the same conditions. If there was any truth behind what your "reps" told you, wouldn't there be a huge body of complaints sufficient to dissuade B&H from carrying this "junk" film?
Click to expand...


Yes.....I have had customers noticed the difference. I have noticed the difference as well......also.....the photo company I work at now does not sell "imported" film to their customers for the reasons I have stated. You can think what you want about "urban legend". I know what is the truth, "imported" film is not the same quality as made for US market.
If it was, then why don't the company's offer a warranty or rebate....???


----------



## unpopular

It is more likely that "grey market" film is of lower quality because it is unclear what the storage conditions were. 8 months in an non-temperature controlled shipping container in the port of Los Angelas and then four weeks in the back of a semi truck to NYC, and before all that who knows where - or even if the film is authentic, repackaged, already expired - yeah, the quality will probably be affected.

And yes, I have seen first hand film that was supposed to be Kodak but clearly was not, once developed the Kodak logo was nowhere to be found - unless Kodak goes by a different name in Russia.


----------



## cgw

webestang64 said:


> cgw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As B&H says....
> Items marked "USA" are imported and/or distributed by the manufacturer or the manufacturers official licensed importer/distributor and are warranted by them. Items marked "Imported" are imported and/or distributed by other entities and are warranted by B&H Photo-Video. "Imported" products do not qualify for manufacturers rebate programs. There is no difference in the item itself.
> 
> now that last sentence is misleading. I am told by my Kodak and Fuji reps over the years never to trust "imported" films for my customers due to the lower quality of the film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Urban legend, sorry. You're all but saying Fuji and Kodak knowingly made and sold sub-standard product to unworthy Third World bug eaters while saving the good stuff for their developed world clientele. Both companies made film worldwide under the same conditions. If there was any truth behind what your "reps" told you, wouldn't there be a huge body of complaints sufficient to dissuade B&H from carrying this "junk" film?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.....I have had customers noticed the difference. I have noticed the difference as well......also.....the photo company I work at now does not sell "imported" film to their customers for the reasons I have stated. You can think what you want about "urban legend". I know what is the truth, "imported" film is not the same quality as made for US market.
> If it was, then why don't the company's offer a warranty or rebate....???
Click to expand...


Do you seriously still believe that malarkey? Have a look at the B&H site and tell us how much "imported" Kodak and Fuji film material you see, OK?


----------

